# Cycling with wife



## slimovitch

I am a relatively good cyclist (average 28 Km/h, average 50Km distance) and want to cycle with my wife who is a beginner and is considerably slower. She prefers a pace of 23 Km/h. Is there some kind of device that I can put on my bike (a Cannondale 2009 System 6 Hi Mod) that would slow me down. Alternatively is there something that I can do that would give me a good workout at 23 Km/h, for example, only using one leg.
Thanks


----------



## Opus51569

You are joking, right???


----------



## Topher

Go on craigslist, find a 35 pound hybrid bike for sale for @$100 bucks. Put really fat mountain bike tires on it. 

Remember that the only way your wife will want to ride with you is if you ride with her...


----------



## shanabit

Or you can take off like a bat out of hell from her and sprint for a 1/2 mile then turn around and sprint back to her. Catch your breath and repeat


----------



## jorgy

You must not be very skilled if you can't manage how to do an easy spin.

I don't have a husband, but I have been towed by some of my friend's husbands and even by a pro triathlete, all riding fancy schmancy bikes. They all managed to figure out how to slow down without incident or complaing.

Also, if I had a husband I'd be pretty disgusted if he acted like riding with me was a big chore (e.g., insisting on riding in front of me with one leg or riding a crappy, heavy bike).

Save your hammerfest for when you're riding alone or with your buddies.


----------



## Hooben

Don't use your big ring and just spin and talk. It's that easy.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*Ego Removal*



slimovitch said:


> ...want to cycle with my wife...


Are you sure she wants to ride with you? You really need to change your total outlook to the rides with your wife. The rides should be about being with her, not you getting a good workout as you slow down to be with her.



slimovitch said:


> I am a relatively good cyclist (average 28 Km/h, average 50Km distance) and want to cycle with my wife...


Get over yourself, it is not average speed that makes a *good* cyclist. Speaking of that average speed, it aint that good.



slimovitch said:


> Is there some kind of device that I can put on my bike...


The device is already there, it is the gears. Put it in your small ring. Keep shifting to an easier cog until you have slowed to her preferred speed and found a gear where if you go any faster you spin out because the cadence is too fast for your ability.


----------



## MADMAXB

Or u could get a Tandem Bike and she could keep up with u


----------



## fallzboater

What seems to work best for us is if I get my training ride in first, then ride with her. That way I'm not frustrated that I'm not getting a workout, and I get a recovery spin in, that I might not otherwise make time for.


----------



## il sogno

fallzboater said:


> What seems to work best for us is if I get my training ride in first, then ride with her. That way I'm not frustrated that I'm not getting a workout, and I get a recovery spin in, that I might not otherwise make time for.


^^^^^ This.

Go out on a ride in the morning. Hammer yourself totally, utterly, completely. Then ride with her in the afternoon.


----------



## HeluvaSkier

As someone else just finally pointed out, a 28 km/h average over 50k is not that fast; unless you're also adding in over 1000m of climbing over that same route... and riding solo... even then, it isn't _that _fast. 

I ride with my girlfriend all the time. She isn't that fast yet (averages 18mph - 19mph on fairly flat solo rides), but I ride at her pace or just above her comfort level at times, and she gets faster on a weekly basis. I think it is a lot of fun to see her improve and her excitement that comes with the improvement... plus I always have a riding buddy that can now go pretty much anywhere with me for any reasonable distance (just did a metric century yesterday). For me it is also a great way to get base miles on long rides or ride intervals on shorter rides. There are also days that she is having a "fast day" and I actually get a damned good workout when I'm riding with her. It's fun. 

If you need "you time" on your bike where you can push your limits find some cyclists in your area that are actually fast and ride with them on their training rides once or twice a week. From the sounds of it you'd probably be begging for a slow recovery ride with the wifey after a training ride with some somewhat strong racers. 

One thing to remember: There is always someone faster; and finding them will give you a lesson in humility and some perspective as to what other slower cyclists can feel on a regular basis. Personally, I'd rather be an advocate for the sport and encourage those people instead of trying to show-off my perceived superiority.


----------



## indysteel

HeluvaSkier said:


> She isn't that fast yet (averages 18mph - 19mph on fairly flat solo rides)


I'd give your GF a few more props if I were you. An 18-19 mph average for solo rides isn't what I would call slow. She sounds like she's already a pretty strong rider.


----------



## HeluvaSkier

indysteel said:


> I'd give your GF a few more props if I were you. An 18-19 mph average for solo rides isn't what I would call slow. She sounds like she's already a pretty strong rider.


I completely agree - poor wording on my part. I guess better wording would be to say she isn't as fast as she wants to be yet. A lot of our riding buddies are either racers or similarly strong, so she wants to be able to comfortably keep up with whatever pace we set. IMO - its just great to have a riding buddy though... better to follow too. :thumbsup:


----------



## indysteel

HeluvaSkier said:


> I completely agree - poor wording on my part. I guess better wording would be to say she isn't as fast as she wants to be yet. A lot of our riding buddies are either racers or similarly strong, so she wants to be able to comfortably keep up with whatever pace we set. IMO - its just great to have a riding buddy though... better to follow too. :thumbsup:


Has she tried riding in a paceline yet, assuming she even wants to? I was in a similar spot at one time to your GF. Most of my riding buddies were a lot stronger, but at the point I could do 18-19 solo, I could keep up in pacelines that averaged about 22-23. Still slower than racers, but respectible enough for your average recreational fast ride. 

Now I'm married and content to go a bit slower.


----------



## HeluvaSkier

indysteel said:


> Has she tried riding in a paceline yet, assuming she even wants to? I was in a similar spot at one time to your GF. Most of my riding buddies were a lot stronger, but at the point I could do 18-19 solo, I could keep up in pacelines that averaged about 22-23. Still slower than racers, but respectible enough for your average recreational fast ride.
> 
> Now I'm married and content to go a bit slower.


Yeah - we live in a flat area, so pace lines are very common. She's actually really good at riding in a pace line. She can hold on up to around 22mph average - but the accelerations tire her out pretty fast - as can be expected. We've been working on conserving energy into and out of turns, as well as how to accelerate better and recover faster (so interval-type training). Anything that requires extra power output can make her crack, so we quite often work on that kind of stuff when she knows she doesn't have to worry about me dropping her because I ride to whatever pace she is comfortable with - and I'm obviously not going to abandon her on the road so she's comfortable pushing her limits. When it is just the two of us, she has trouble holding my wheel when I push the average to the 20.5 - 21mph range; plus at that point she stops sharing the pulling duties and just hangs on. I'd rather ride slower and let her pull than just have her wheel suck for an entire ride because then she gets a better idea of what pace she is capable of setting and how long she can maintain it for.


----------



## skyliner1004

...


flame on

edit: deleted


----------



## JoelS

I'll give you a good answer. And it's the one that guides me in rides with my bride.

Riding with your wife isn't about getting a workout. It's about time together. There, I said it.

If I want a workout, I'll go out the day before or the day after. When I'm riding with her, it's about riding with her. She'll likely get a good workout, I'm just happy to get some time on the bike with her. With the young kids we have, time for just the two of us is rare.

I've thought about a tandem, but we ride dramatically different cadences. I'm a spinner (115 rpm isn't unusual, climbing at 100). She's a masher (85-90 rpm, 55-60 climbing). I don't think a tandem would work well.


----------



## skyliner1004

spend $500 and get a SS/FG road bike to ride with her. you'll be forced to ride at that gearing on hills/flats which will make you a stronger rider when you go back on your bike when you want to go fast.

When you get the SS/FG bike get some racks and 2 bottle cages and carry all your gear in it, this will slow you down and lighten her load. carry her water for her. 

keep in mind other users: not everyone has time to do 2x 1-2 hour rides per day.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

fallzboater said:


> What seems to work best for us is if I get my training ride in first, then ride with her. That way I'm not frustrated that I'm not getting a workout, and I get a recovery spin in, that I might not otherwise make time for.


This works well.



shanabit said:


> Or you can take off like a bat out of hell from her and sprint for a 1/2 mile then turn around and sprint back to her. Catch your breath and repeat


This also works, but is less of a hit with the lady.

The secret is to get her excited about the activity. One thing that works: Order up a Terry catalog, then go through it together and pick a helmet, outfit, possibly saddle, etc.


----------



## gardenrunner

indysteel said:


> I'd give your GF a few more props if I were you. An 18-19 mph average for solo rides isn't what I would call slow. She sounds like she's already a pretty strong rider.


+1 indy:thumbsup: Besides, I don't think a good cyclist is based on how fast you ride. Just sayin' ...................


----------



## mendo

Take a nice ride with your wife, then, when you get back to the house go off and do a short loop solo at whatever speed you want.

Another Idea: Power cranks (the crankset that allows each arm to move independently) would probably do something to level the playing field. They are expensive though.


----------



## Loraura

Lower your tire pressure to 60-80 and move the brakes till they drag on the rim. That ought to slow you down a bit.

Otherwise, you already got great answers.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

slimovitch said:


> I am a relatively good cyclist (average 28 Km/h, average 50Km distance) and want to cycle with my wife who is a beginner and is considerably slower. She prefers a pace of 23 Km/h. Is there some kind of device that I can put on my bike (a Cannondale 2009 System 6 Hi Mod) that would slow me down. Alternatively is there something that I can do that would give me a good workout at 23 Km/h, for example, only using one leg.
> Thanks


I totally agree with some of the previous statements. But don't make any modification to your bike or riding style. Do this:

1) Go ride, have your hammer fest, hill climbs, and all the other self abuse you give yourself in the morning. Tell your wife to be ready when you come back - completely spent with noodle legs and pick her up. Now you will want to cycle slow and take it easy with her. 

2) A nice way to start and finish a ride is to drive a place where it is near a great outdoor restaurant near a bike path. Drive to the spot, cycle around there for a while, then have lunch or an early dinner. Pack up and go home.

3) As she gets used to the bike and can go greater distances, then it's time to start picking her up at home after your mornings and leaving from home on regular rides. 

4) You'll figure out the time when she's ready to start riding with you from the start. Be patient, it's probably going to be a while.

How about finding a century ride that you can both train up for an do together? A goal and something that you can both do together!

Later!

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## OHroadie

My first post so don't rip me too hard. 

My g/f has really taken to riding this year, especially long distances. We just did our first full century together this past weekend. I've done 90+miles a few times. The terrain is mostly rolling and climbs wear her out. So what I do is ride along side and push with one hand and spin as hard as I can trying keep the pace up. Guess what...she appreciated the encouragement and we both get stronger. It helped save energy for the really tough climbs that we had to do on our own.


----------



## il sogno

OHroadie said:


> My first post so don't rip me too hard.
> 
> My g/f has really taken to riding this year, especially long distances. We just did our first full century together this past weekend. I've done 90+miles a few times. The terrain is mostly rolling and climbs wear her out. *So what I do is ride along side and push with one hand and spin as hard as I can trying keep the pace up.* Guess what...she appreciated the encouragement and we both get stronger. It helped save energy for the really tough climbs that we had to do on our own.


I wish my husband would do that for me.


----------



## murphini

I always ride my fixed gear with my wife. It's good workout for me as sometimes its hard to keep up and makes me work on the hills


----------



## smace

Picked up the wife's 1st road bike last night. This morning we went for her 1st ride of 16 miles. She did good, but we need to change out the seat for a more women friendly seat. I did my best to keep a pace for her. I was a little shock how high her heart rate was. She avg 158 for the 1 hour we rode with a avg speed of 13 mph. She seemed ok with it. It reminded me of where I was 1 year ago. She seemed to enjoy it. We are planning on attending Trek Breast Cancer Awareness ride in 3 weeks at our LBS. We have some work to do to get her ready for the 25 mile loop.


----------



## andulong

Easy...just get a faster wife or girlfriend or whatever she is.


----------



## Kawboy8

*I used to be faster than my wife...*

When I introduced her to road biking, I could ride faster, but of course didnt...I mean why would I? I ride with her to ride with her...

Then she started to climb better and better...now she waits for me at the top. Not that I cannot keep up...I just don't get into slug fests with my wife...it is a no win situation. If she is having an off day...I slow up, still. I think she may start racing this year coming year...


----------



## Marty01

I ride MTB with my GF.. do I slow down for her?? you bet! does it bother me? not in the least.. most times I let her lead.. behind her I`m spinning like mad.. why?? cuz I like to spin  another bonus is SHE makes the pace.. SHE decides how hard to push on the flats or easy parts of singletrack... doubletrack sections I`ll ride NEXT to her and tell her how she did ( IF she asks, if not ask how she`s doing.. if she`s been pushing too hard to keep me from `waiting`) 

my biggest pet peeve riding with my better half??? dealing with the `sorry I`m slower than you, I know you love to blast thru this spot` 

my reply?? `bah.. trail`s always here`

my rules;
1. fallow your GF when riding with her! it`s a boost to the ego to lead the way.. PLUS you get to check her out in tight clothes 

with that reasoning.. why get your chamois in a bunch about how fast you guys r doing?

2. get next to her on climbs... cheer her on ( giver! your doing great! dont forget to shift if you need a gear... )

3. have something mid-ride... a sundae... mini-putt.. scenery (one ride we`ve done is 40kms.. out her usuall 20-25kms.. but this one spot to stop n watch the eagles soar below us... mmm wow truely majestic sight.. was the only thing that got her to try it out)


----------



## Gus90

Become a swinger with a couple that has a fast wife and a slow husband so you both can enjoy your "bike" rides. had to say it. and yes, I'm totally kidding. Just felt yours was kind of a silly question.


----------



## Eddywanabe

:idea:As posted earlier- TANDEM:thumbsup:


----------



## skizzle86

I enjoy riding with my wife I have not objection being behind her as the view is magnificent and we play around trying to smack each other on the butt as we pass each other.

I find those rides more memorable as I'm not focused on training and just have fun again on a bike. If you're looking at ways to slow down to ride with your significant other your better served going out solo on a training ride. Reserve your rides with the misses when you need a recovery ride, that way you make up the time you spent training and get to spin the legs to recover, it's a win win.


----------



## Bill2

We're an older couple. Our solution is: my wife rides her bike along the pista ciclabile while I follow along on foot with the two dogs. She gets to ride at a pace that's comfortable for her, I get good cross-training speed walking, and the dogs have a blast repeatedly chasing and catching Mamma. It's a win-win-win for us.


----------



## Cni2i

Before riding with my wife, I almost always try to get in an hour or an hour and a half of "hard" riding....then come back and ride with her. That way, I am less concerned about getting my training in and just enjoy the ride with her.


----------



## Tommy Walker

First I have a new Forum to hang out in, since my wife finally decided on a bike. She selected the Trek Lexa SL, mainly because of the frame color; she didn't realize I would have bought her a lot more expensive bike if she wanted.

Reluctantly, she test rode this past weekend and while she was worried that I would ride off and leave her, I didn't and she rode a lot further than I expected (she also thought I was going to force her to ride a long distance).

The bike is ready today, but she won't be able to get in for the fitting until Monday and we probably won't get to ride together until next weekend.

A lot of good advice on this thread, I really want the ride to be positive for her. She takes spin classes and has been an avid cyclist on hybrid's, but she is worried about a road bike. I did put 25 tires on for her (I use them as well and they make the world of difference, although she road the 23's OK during the test ride).


----------



## il sogno

Tommy Walker said:


> First I have a new Forum to hang out in, since my wife finally decided on a bike. She selected the Trek Lexa SL, mainly because of the frame color; she didn't realize I would have bought her a lot more expensive bike if she wanted.
> 
> Reluctantly, she test rode this past weekend and while she was worried that I would ride off and leave her, I didn't and she rode a lot further than I expected (she also thought I was going to force her to ride a long distance).
> 
> The bike is ready today, but she won't be able to get in for the fitting until Monday and we probably won't get to ride together until next weekend.
> 
> A lot of good advice on this thread, I really want the ride to be positive for her. She takes spin classes and has been an avid cyclist on hybrid's, but she is worried about a road bike. I did put 25 tires on for her (I use them as well and they make the world of difference, although she road the 23's OK during the test ride).


If she's be in spin classes she'll be in pretty good shape. I expect her biggest challenge will be working on her bike handling skills. Hope she enjoys road riding.


----------



## carbonLORD

My wife averages 21mph and does centuries with me. But, she is a triathlete


----------



## aaric

My best solution for riding with my wife is to stick a couple nice hills in along the route. I do intervals up the hills and come back down to meet her on the way up. I can get a pretty decent workout in hammering the hills knowing I've got recovery before/after, and still get quality wife time in on the ride elsewhere.

Putting in training miles before used to work well for me: Last year, she used to be able to ride at a recovery pace, but I've put in some more training this year, and she's been off the bike for medical reasons.

Best thing you can do though, is agree beforehand on the parameters of the ride. You both know if you will be able to put along with her enjoyably, or she'll feel like she's taking a dalmation puppy out for a walk, holding onto the leash. Work something out that you both will enjoy - because l know my cycling hobby is a lot more pleasant when she's excited/involved in it.


----------



## Local Hero

Teach her to draft.


----------



## arman77

Luckily my wife loves to ride! She did the HH 100k and averaged 18.3 for the 63 miles. I was very proud of her to say the least! We we train together, we ride decently hard... However, there are days when she gets tired on our longer rides and I slow down and ride with her at her pace! It is our time together and I enjoy the heck out of it! The OP will learn... I hope!

Bruce


----------



## iclypso

I wouldn't dare suggest this to the lady in my life but YMMV

Bicycle Bungee


----------



## choppedsled

This is all great advice. I'm doing my first charity ride ever with my wife today. Her pace won't be an issue as I havent been on a bike in 2 years, ol knee issue. I'm just excited that she's taken up cycling all on her own, and we can share some time together. I've plenty of time on other days to ride alone and focus on myself, getting back to some decent level of riding. Today is all about her!


----------



## Tommy Walker

Tommy Walker said:


> First I have a new Forum to hang out in, since my wife finally decided on a bike. She selected the Trek Lexa SL, mainly because of the frame color; she didn't realize I would have bought her a lot more expensive bike if she wanted.
> 
> Reluctantly, she test rode this past weekend and while she was worried that I would ride off and leave her, I didn't and she rode a lot further than I expected (she also thought I was going to force her to ride a long distance).
> 
> 
> A lot of good advice on this thread, I really want the ride to be positive for her. She takes spin classes and has been an avid cyclist on hybrid's, but she is worried about a road bike. I did put 25 tires on for her (I use them as well and they make the world of difference, although she road the 23's OK during the test ride).


Update on my wife's new bike: we rode 40 miles this past Saturday. The lure was a lunch at the end of the W&OD trail in Purceville (Magnolia's). She did well, hitting speeds of 18 MPH at times. She cramped on the way back, but rode through it. She was beat Saturday night, went to bed at 9:00, a little sore; Sunday afternoon she was feeling great and looking forward to our next ride.


----------



## sallymaxim

*cycling videos*

Sports training cycling videos are very useful in any kind of athletic activity because of their many advantages. For convenience, these videos are available from sports equipment suppliers online.


----------



## Amado

ya it is a good idea...


----------



## mibike

Tandem. It’s fun and a smother ride. I would rather ride my tandem then my single. You both can get as hard or easy workout as you like. I never drop my wife and she never drops me.


----------



## redsled660

Just had to add my thoughts to the OP....... I ride with my GF every chance we get. We both have kids from previous marriages. It has been the best time ever with her. How fast we go? Who cares! Its all about the time that we get to spend together. Still remember our first ride....... The IPODS were shut down and put away within the first 5 minutes! We enjoy the conversation the most, and look forward to the uninterrupted "us" time.

As previously mentioned, she is "smokin hot" in her spandex, and is drop dead gorgeous even when she is all sweaty after a good ride.


----------



## Zachariah

I agree, OP needs to slow his roll way the F down. Be a_ man_ and accept your wife's growing pains...for just one day she might be WAITING for you!


----------



## arman77

My wife had an accident on 9/24, shattered scapula. 6 hour plus surgery on 10/5 to repair it. Just got cleared today to drive and start physical therapy. It will be several months before she can start riding again... and I miss riding with her. In the fall we slow down and enjoy the colors and do rides in the hills nearby. I guess we will both be missing some riding over the winter, as I am having foot surgery to repair Morton's neuroma damage on Dec. 16. 

Nothing better than riding with your wife!!

Bruce


----------



## bwwROADBIKE

slimovitch said:


> Is there some kind of device that I can put on my bike (a Cannondale 2009 System 6 Hi Mod) that would slow me down. Alternatively is there something that I can do that would give me a good workout at 23 Km/h, for example, only using one leg.


1. clothes pin on your rear stay
2. attach playing card to it such that it touches your spokes when wheel turns

should slow you down quite a bit, plus it'll make a very cool motorcycle-like sound:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill2

Tommy Walker said:


> Update on my wife's new bike: we rode 40 miles this past Saturday. The lure was a lunch at the end of the W&OD trail in Purceville (Magnolia's). She did well, hitting speeds of 18 MPH at times. She cramped on the way back, but rode through it. She was beat Saturday night, went to bed at 9:00, a little sore; Sunday afternoon she was feeling great and looking forward to our next ride.


W&OD is so pretty. Enjoy the lovely autumn weather!


----------



## XiaoWei

Hilarious! My husband and I had almost the same conversation/argument yesterday. He's a lot faster than I am (considering I bought my first road bike YESTERDAY, literally).

We decided he can go on his "hammerfest" (learned a new word today) earlier, and we can ride together after he feels satisfied about fulfilling his fitness quota of the day.


----------



## XiaoWei

arman77 said:


> My wife had an accident on 9/24, shattered scapula. 6 hour plus surgery on 10/5 to repair it. Just got cleared today to drive and start physical therapy. It will be several months before she can start riding again... and I miss riding with her. In the fall we slow down and enjoy the colors and do rides in the hills nearby. I guess we will both be missing some riding over the winter, as I am having foot surgery to repair Morton's neuroma damage on Dec. 16.
> 
> Nothing better than riding with your wife!!
> 
> Bruce


Hi Bruce,

Sorry to hear about the accident. Best wishes to your wife and hope you two will be riding again soon.


----------



## desertgeezer

slimovitch said:


> I am a relatively good cyclist (average 28 Km/h, average 50Km distance) and want to cycle with my wife who is a beginner and is considerably slower. She prefers a pace of 23 Km/h. Is there some kind of device that I can put on my bike (a Cannondale 2009 System 6 Hi Mod) that would slow me down. Alternatively is there something that I can do that would give me a good workout at 23 Km/h, *for example, only using one leg.*
> Thanks


I think using only one leg is your best bet for a leisurely ride with your wife. Tie your left ankle to the left seat stay on your bike. Use duct tape to keep it there. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## love4himies

OHroadie said:


> My first post so don't rip me too hard.
> 
> My g/f has really taken to riding this year, especially long distances. We just did our first full century together this past weekend. I've done 90+miles a few times. The terrain is mostly rolling and climbs wear her out. So what I do is ride along side and push with one hand and spin as hard as I can trying keep the pace up. Guess what...she appreciated the encouragement and we both get stronger. It helped save energy for the really tough climbs that we had to do on our own.


My hubby used to do that for my daughter when we would go for family rides. Works well.


----------



## ruby1

JoelS said:


> I'll give you a good answer. And it's the one that guides me in rides with my bride.
> 
> Riding with your wife isn't about getting a workout. It's about time together. There, I said it.


Well said 

My husband is much fitter and faster than me and we both enjoy a ride together ( ooh errr!). On quiet lanes he'll ride beside me and on main roads stays behind so I can set the pace. He gets his workout separately, and I also ride separately. I've only just started out, so I'm petty slow.

It amazes me how often you see the man scooting off ahead. How demoralising for their partners.


----------



## kbwh

fallzboater said:


> What seems to work best for us is if I get my training ride in first, then ride with her. That way I'm not frustrated that I'm not getting a workout, and I get a recovery spin in, that I might not otherwise make time for.


I just recently got my wife out on the bike again, and this is what we normally do. On weekend mornings I go out and do my stuff for 2-3 hours and then I pick her up for a 1-1 1/2 hour ride at her pace.

Weekdays when she wants to go out with me I go with her without any pre ride. It's nice, no kids interrupting our conversation (yeah, we ride two abreast most of the time), and her having the sensations of mastering her pretty, old steel Colnago Technos in AD10 again, and I get to spin leisurely.


----------



## JasperL

By far the hardest lesson I learned biking (and running) with my wife was to let HER set the pace. She enjoys getting outside on a nice stretch of country road and enjoying the scenery and has literally zero interest or worry about her average pace. So we run side by side whenever possible, and if we need to get in a line, I always drop back. She's also uncomfortable at higher speeds, so sets the pace on descents because that last thing I want is her riding at a speed that is unsafe or worrisome for HER. 

Bottom line is it's very easy to get her out on the bike, and both of us have a good ride. As others have noted, if it's not about being with your wife or girlfriend on the bike having a nice time on a beautiful stretch of road enjoying the day and time together, you might be doing the whole thing wrong. 

As an aside, my wife has really enjoyed a local women's biking club - men are welcome, but they play by the women's rules! They are terrific with beginners and always keep the pace comfortable for the slowest member of the group. Sometimes they can break the group up, with an experienced rider always with the slowest group for help and encouragement, but if that's not possible, the _entire group_ just adjusts. Their goal is to make it fun for women and often beginner women, and they understand that _inviolable_ Rule #1 in doing that is to set a comfortable pace.


----------



## Indetrucks

Pick up a 29er Specialized hard Rock Mountain bike and throw some road tires on it.

This baby weighs in at just over 30lbs and will slow you down for sure. But you will also enjoy your ride. I still kicked a lot of friends butts while riding this thing... 

I just sold this one for $320 last week:


----------



## tnvol123

+1. I'm not really that fast to begin with, but riding with my wife consists of me pedaling once or twice and coasting. She doesn't like to go fast and likes to stop a lot. I spend most of the time riding my brakes. It's very frustrating sometimes but she loves when we ride together and with our schedules, I'm thankful that we are able to spend bike time together a couple times a week. When I want my ass kicked I ride with my son. lol I'd kill to have my 25 year old legs back. lol



Hooben said:


> Don't use your big ring and just spin and talk. It's that easy.


----------



## Trek2.3

I use 2 techniques in combination..

Ride behind her (has it's own advantages) and gear down until spinning (good for me too). It takes concentration because it is so easy to unconsciously flick the STI and go up a gear. If you do, you'll pull away from the one you want to be with.

You won't always be successful (I simply can not ride up hills that slowly), but she will appreciate your effort to stay with her. This is a time for enjoyment not a workout. Remember your goal.


----------



## S.humrich

I would love it if my wife would ride with me. My wife runs, walks and does yoga almost daily but hasn't wanted to ride yet. I'm not fast as I ride for exercise and the love of being outdoors and would probuly end up trying to keep up with her. Life is short enjoy it with the ones you love.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

She does not like it on the road nor anything steep. She only likes shopping and can walk for hours in a mall, which I am not able to. _More or a mental thing._ So I will always be either cycling alone or with mates who cycle or with a cycling club.

So I built her this to cycle with the kids in the park ...

View attachment 266900


And I can only hope that in years to come, when my 8yr old is older, she can cycle with me ... Or the 3yr old ... who incidentally cannot cycle yet ...


----------



## r.shoemaker78

I just do hill intervals while riding with the wife or use it as a chance for an actual recovery ride.


----------



## BostonG

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> She only likes shopping and can walk for hours in a mall, which I am not able to. _More or a mental thing._


You must have been drunk when you decided to post this. 

Personally, I don't let my wife get on anything that doesn't have a step through frame. And even then she can't ride it outside, her trainer is in the kitchen, which I allow her to use if my drink has the proper ratio of tonic to gin and an appropriate sized lime wedge (my lime wedge desires change daily but it's up to her to determine what they are).


----------



## The Human G-Nome

- Set the Garmin to beep at me when I'm outside of Zone 1

- Ride behind her on all the hills

- Ride beside her on wide shoulders

- Ride in front of her in Zone 1 on narrow shoulders

- Program the Garmin so that my HR and Cadence are the only two features that matter, making sure that I'm spinning silly-high RPMs

- Bury myself on Saturday so that I know that all I want to do is to ride recovery with her on Sunday

- Take joy and pride in her improving and reaching milestones while I'm there to cheer her on


----------



## jnbrown

My wife and I have been riding tandem for 30 years.
When she was younger she was pretty good and could keep up with me and my cycling friends if we rode moderate pace. Now we rarely ride singles and when we do I have to go really easy. She does ok on flats but any slight uphill and I have to slow way down. Anyway we both really enjoy riding the tandem and have done many trips and tours on it.


----------

